# Mid2010-macbook install release 10.1 frozen after load kernel



## unkcpz (Mar 7, 2015)

I am trying to install FreeBSD-10.1 in my MacBook-2010mid.

I downloaded release-uefi-10.1-dvd.iso and burned it into DVD and reboot with (alt) pressed.

However, I can load /boot/kernel/kernel but it frozen next, like this:

```
Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.

start @ 0xffffffff802d5c0
```
I cannot carry it on.

I am a newbie to FreeBSD. Thank you very much if you can solve the problem.


----------



## woodsb02 (Mar 8, 2015)

Unfortunately this is a bug with the new UEFI boot in FreeBSD 10.1. You can follow the status of the bug report here, but it has not had any progress in some time:
PR 193745.

I believe you can boot the MacBook Pro with legacy boot, but only by first removing OSX (I have never personally been committed enough to make that step).

Can other users please report on alternative methods to boot FreeBSD on a MacBook Pro?


----------

